# California engine import



## insanestvtop (Dec 3, 2002)

besides telling me to search,
would anyone know a good engine importer in California, im kinda new to the area, im in central california, San Luis Obispo to be exact, and im wanting to replace my engine with an SR20DE to make my sentra an SE-R. I would have done it back in Oklahoma before i left for school, but didnt have the money at the time. Unfortunately my clutch is going, got nice feeling, as if it were always partially out of gear, as if it were an auto but its a standard. Anyways, wondering if anyone could help me find a solution to my problem. 
Thx all,
Stovetop


----------



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

I dunno Cent. Cali, but if San Luis Obispo is close to Fresno, post in the Fresno thread. Those guys could probably help u out.


----------



## bugnlv (Jun 24, 2003)

i just saw a place i forgot the name but when heading south on the 57 freeway take the offramp to the 91 west. as you turn the corner look to your right there is a japanese motor importer there ill try to get the name cause im interested in what they can do... lata hope i helped


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

K. Watanabe Corportation imports engines. They have a pretty good reputation. They're located in Lynwood, California. Here is their number

(310) 753-6420

They import engines and trannies, youre gonna have to get the ECU and axles somewhere else though.


----------



## B11sleeper (Oct 15, 2003)

i've had so-so luck with k.watanabe (SFV office), I was waiting to see if anyone recommended them.

I've had probably 3 of their engines, If you just get the long block and overhaul it yourself, then you might be ok, I had them put in an engine E16s and they can do some real shoddy work.

1. Engine Mounts missing bolts, or bolts sheared off
"That bolt isn't important"

2. Oil Pan that took 3 attempts to seal.

3. Timing belt from engine leaking so much oil

4. broken oil pressure sender tubing
"it was like that before man"

5. it took like a month to get a replacement E16 on one of the replacements.

I finally got an engine that worked reasonably well and I stay away from that place.

as i said before, maybe you will have better luck.


----------



## insanestvtop (Dec 3, 2002)

Thx all, i did some searching irl myself and found a place fairly close, but now i just need a place to work, damn being in dorms and not having a garage at school or auto department


----------

